# 1968 Blue 5 speed all original.



## Darthvader (Feb 13, 2021)

See it on the FS forum too. I just love the 60's muscle it represents.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

real clean nice bike. Good luck


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks,Its one of the best all original bikes I have laid etes on.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 3, 2021)

The Blue Is Awesome !!!


----------



## LilJimmy (Mar 13, 2021)

Is that for Sale ?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes it is. EM me redoens98@gmail.com


----------

